# Uk Mac Pan Prices Anyone?



## sofie1507 (May 25, 2009)

hiya i know that mac blush in the pots is just under £15 now due to tax reduction. i was just wondering, how much are their powder blushes in the pan form? and how much are the pallets?


----------



## ilovegreen (May 25, 2009)

I think it's £7.34


----------



## sofie1507 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_I think it's £7.34_

 
thats how much the pan eyeshadows cost, im guessing the blushes would be more than that


----------



## FK79 (May 26, 2009)

The blush pans are £11.74

The palettes are £9.79


----------

